# sodexho vs aramark



## chefbigdog (Jun 12, 2006)

Can anyone give some pros and cons about food service companies. I know both are large and cover alot of ground from schools to corperate feeding. Any feedback would be great.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

They are both alive and kicking here in Vancouver. Aramark has the rights to food concessions for a few big arenas, employee of mine saw the Dali Lama last weeekend and complained that she wasn't allowed to bring in water bottles to the arena and had to buy a 500 ml bottle for $4.00, but beer was at $3.50....


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I worked for Aramark. I sold catering service for them at The Juilliard School and The School of American Ballet. It was an interesting time for me; I learned some lessons. 

However, I am moving this thread because it really isn't a food discussion.

:chef:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Sodexho is much better in terms of food quality. Few years back they started a push to have all their chefs ACF certified. Most of their chef managers are CEC's. I can't say the same for Aramark. See, Aramark supplies institutional uniforms to factories, hospitals, and other places. Most places keep Aramark because they give them such a good price on the uniform deal if they get the whole package.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

6 of one half dozen of another. Worked for ARAMARK unfortunately.... They have the right idea but are too "institutionalized" or closed with respect to recipes and purchases. Where I was we had a lot, and I mean A LOT, of lattitude in this area but there is also a great deal of "politics" between the Mgmt and the Chef Mgrs which was difficult to deal with. They want you to be less a Chef and more a manager. Tough thing when trying to execute some of the food we needed to prepare for the property. I can tell ya it's most difficult to QC food if your acting as a Barista or cashier. "Yeah I always want the person wearing the white coat to be taking my money. No wonder my food isn't that great."


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Aramark took over one of the places I worked. I was guarenteed 18 months of employment. I lasted 9 hours. I did however have arrangements made and such. It was fun though.
pan


----------



## bigdog (Nov 20, 2005)

I worked for Sodexho back when it was Marriot from 94 to 96. I was a student at a college here in MN, and it was mart of the work study for pay program thing. Wasn't much money, but when you're a poor college sap, anything helps.

Overall it was a good experience. There were a couple managers that were pompous and arrogant (and a few other less appropriate adjectives) that I didn't like working for. I found my niche as the grill cook. Man that was a blast. That was *my* grill and nobody could run it like I did. Not even the full time Marriot staff (though they came close).


----------

